# Inhaltsverzeichnis zu Geldwäsche-Anzeige I - III



## Der Jurist (28 Februar 2004)

* Geldwäsche Inhaltsverzeichnis *
_ Zur schnelleren Übersicht der beiden Threads "Geldwäsche Anzeige gegen die Telekom" habe ich dieses Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellt und verlinkt. _

Damit fing alles an: 
Die Meldung bei Heise  und bei  Dialerhilfe. 

 Meine Taufe im Forum bei gleichzeitiger „Verpflichtung zur Mitarbeit. 


> ....  *der* Herr *Jurist* ....


 Pardon, ich konnte nicht widerstehen.
 Frühe Schreiben, spät gepostet. 

Nachdem die Telekom die Aufrechung des strittigen Betrages mit einer späteren Rechnung akzeptiert hatte, habe ich die nexnet zum Forderungsverzicht aufgefordert.
 Muster 

Hier das Muster  für die Aufrechnung.

Streit mit nexnet, ob der Einzelverbindungsnachweis  unentgeltlich oder gegen 23,20 € erstellt werden muss.

Wenn Einwände nicht beachtet werden, dann entwickelt sich solche  Korrespondenz.

Wie sag ich es einem, der weder liest, noch denkt. 

Ein neuer Player im Spiel: Intrum, Justitia. Das erste Schreiben nach Darmstadt. 

* Die negative Feststellungsklage gegen nexnet*,  hier als Muster. 

Nebenkriegsschauplatz: Schreiben an Intrum,Intrum weil nexnet keine Inkasso-Erlaubnis hat und gleich noch einmal  nachgelegt. .

 Fehlender Einzelverbindungsnachweis und fehlende Original-Urkunde der Abtretung als Einwand. 

Ergänzender Schriftsatz im Zivilverfahren, zugleich * Argumentation mit der Beweislastumkehr*.

Intrum erzählt Döntjes über Mieter und Vermieter: dtms habe die Leitung an Interfun nur vermietet und wolle deshalb Geld *von mir*. Meine Antwort.

Schreiben nach Auflagen des Gerichts. 

_Ende des Inhaltsverzeichnis des ersten Teils._

Hier geht’s weiter:  Teil II

Die dtms  wirft das Handtuch. 

Intrum  will auch nicht mehr mitspielen. 

Wegen evtl. Mitteilungen an die Schufa oder ähnliche Einrichtungen, ein Schreiben an die dtms.

Hier: Das Urteil des Amtsgerichts Wedding.

Fortsetzung  mit Teil III 

Der   Bundesgerichtshof  bestätigt in einem anderen Fall die hier vertretene Rechtsauffasung.


Der Weg zum ersten Urteil des BGH zu einem Dialer.

 Der BGH legt nach, indem er sogar die Rückforderung zulässt, wenn unter Vorbehalt gezahlt wurde.


 Die drei wichtigen Urteile zu Dialern in einer kurzen Übersicht. 

 Das Landgericht Essen meint auch, dass Dialer zum Betrug genutzt werden können.


----------



## Moralapostel (2 März 2004)

@ Der Jurist

Bravo, da soll noch 'mal jemand sagen, Juristen wären keine Praktiker.

Wie wär's denn jetzt mit einer Inhaltsangabe zu den anderen Threads?...
 :lol: 

Zitat Bodo Bach:
Vielen Dank für die Müh', die ich Ihnen gemacht hab'! :fdevilt:


----------

